# Natural remedies to combat increases in BP



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

So i have used this on all age ranges and body types. Gear heads and people who don't even workout. It has been successful at reducing blood pressure in about 95% of the people i have suggested it to. Which after 10 years is probably close to 100. Of course some people have issues that are hereditary, and others just don't repsond to it. If this doesn't work you're not out anything but i know i would rather try any natty alternative before i committed to statins. Anyway, i had a member ask about this so i thought i would post it for everyone to see. 

Think about all the shit you have to take while cycling, esp stuff to combat high BP and water retention ( which i think a little water is good for growth anyway. haha), and try another approach for the BP issues if you wanna do something natural. I don't care what a study says, IMO AAS users have become far too dependent on AIs for water retention and high BP. I'm not saying this will replace AI use for any of the estro issues you may have. But we all know its touted as being just as important for BP and adema as it is for estrogen control. 

So here goes:

First 2 weeks
800mg Magnesium/d
800mg Potassium/d
1.5g Calcium
150mg CoQ-10

After 2 weeks drop the Mag/Pot (unless your BP hasn't dropped at least 10 points, then stick with it for another two weeks)

After 4 weeks just take the 150mg/d of the CoQ-10. Even dropping to 100mg/d will proly do for maintenance.

Good luck. 

RJ


----------



## losieloos (Apr 29, 2014)

Or you can drink 1 tbsp of apple cider vinegar once a day. ... I ran test tren bold all together and my bp didn't go up. Also my last cycle was the same story. I ran test tren anadrol and my bp stayed put my friends. Before trying apple cider vinegar I would get nose bleeds like crazy


----------



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

weird. never heard of that. thanks for the addition. don't have BP issues anymore but thats a great addition.


----------



## bronco (Apr 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Or you can drink 1 tbsp of apple cider vinegar once a day. ... I ran test tren bold all together and my bp didn't go up. Also my last cycle was the same story. I ran test tren anadrol and my bp stayed put my friends. Before trying apple cider vinegar I would get nose bleeds like crazy



Did you have any serious bp issues during cycle before trying the apple cidar vinegar?


----------



## losieloos (Apr 29, 2014)

bronco said:


> Did you have any serious bp issues during cycle before trying the apple cidar vinegar?



No nothing serious. 1-3 tbsp a day and you're gold. Gold! I tell ya.


----------



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> No nothing serious. 1-3 tbsp a day and you're gold. Gold! I tell ya.



so if you had no issues beforehand, was this just preventative? Because if so, thats not really proof that it worked. haha


----------



## losieloos (Apr 29, 2014)

My first 3 cycles caused my bp to up. Then this wizard told me about ACV and all my problems with high bp while on a cycle went away.  The End.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 29, 2014)

It DOES lower it btw. I started drinking AC mid cycle of my epic test drol cycle I think? Or was it test winstrol? The point is I had a hott date with American red cross to donate blood but my bp was to high to donate . Then the wizard told me about AC and bam. Losie was at the red cross 3 weeks after that.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> It DOES lower it btw. I started drinking AC mid cycle of my epic test drol cycle I think? Or was it test winstrol? The point is I had a hott date with American red cross to donate blood but my bp was to high to donate . Then the wizard told me about AC and bam. Losie was at the red cross 3 weeks after that.



Was the wizard taking your blood pressure Losie???


----------



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> My first 3 cycles caused my bp to up. Then this wizard told me about ACV and all my problems with high bp while on a cycle went away.  The End.



oh. haha. your answer to bronco made it sound like you never had any BP issues before. well that makes sense. 

i love LOG btw.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 29, 2014)

I meant to post this a while ago but forgot. This protocol does work. Worked for me and a few others. 

And raw apple cider vinegar is very good for the body. Has a shit load of benefits on health.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone try hawthorne berry? I thought it was worthless. Didn't do anything no matter how much I took.

I'm skeptical about the apple cider vinegar.  It seems like too much of a cure all. Those things tend to be totally unfounded old wives tales.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anyone try hawthorne berry? I thought it was worthless. Didn't do anything no matter how much I took.
> 
> I'm skeptical about the apple cider vinegar.  It seems like too much of a cure all. Those things tend to be totally unfounded old wives tales.


My old room mate had a natural remedy book and I swear raw apple cider vinegar was listed as a cure for 90 percent of the shit listed in the book. Like i said though i think it's mostly bullshit.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 29, 2014)

Bottle braggs apple cider vinegar is what we use at home for health benefits, which they say are many.  Yeah i thought at one time it was a fancy elixir claiming to beneficial to about everything, but I will say I have used for indigestion from drol and it has worked better then anything else so far.  I havent tried it for bp though.


----------



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anyone try hawthorne berry? I thought it was worthless. Didn't do anything no matter how much I took.
> 
> I'm skeptical about the apple cider vinegar.  It seems like too much of a cure all. Those things tend to be totally unfounded old wives tales.



hawthorne berry was useless to me also. i am also skeptical about the ACV, but plenty have been skeptical about the protocol i posted. There's really no medical evidence to support it working, but it does. If you have BP issues i would try it and see. I don't think i could stomach drinking that shit daily. haha


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 29, 2014)

Long story short, can't knock it till you try it (within reason) lol

Skeptical about Apple Cider Vinegar,  prove the theory wrong. Also what works for someone else might not always work for you in the same way or as effective. 

My $ 0.02


----------



## stonetag (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the possibly helpful info on BP control, mine is terrible. I get so sick of the sides from BP script meds, mainly the lethargic feeling, that an alternative is always appreciated.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 29, 2014)

Might try the ACV. Same-same re: skeptical as it is touted to cure everything from impotence to hair loss, but for the price of a bottle you can't really go wrong.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 30, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Might try the ACV. Same-same re: skeptical as it is touted to cure everything from impotence to hair loss, but for the price of a bottle you can't really go wrong.


ACV? Little slow today bro. Got it....fuk!


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 30, 2014)

Ill stick with coq10.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 30, 2014)

Cardio and plenty of water def helps.


----------



## Assassin32 (Apr 30, 2014)

Before I went on BP meds, I was trying different natural things and Apple Cider Vinegar was on of them. I took 2 Tbsp a day(morning and night) for a month and it did absolutely nothing for me personally, so I quit using it. It tastes awful.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 30, 2014)

Oral helps me keep my blood pressure in check.

Stress is the cause of my bp spikes. Ive tried to lower my sodium intake and I feel much better even on tren for 17weeks strong.
Best cycle yet.


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 22, 2015)

Garlic sublingual


----------



## theBIGFISH (Aug 4, 2015)

5 mg of Cialis daily will lower your BP


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 4, 2015)

10 mg of Cialis daily will raise your PP


----------



## Irish (Aug 4, 2015)

Can I take 15mg and get it to do both?


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 5, 2015)

RJ said:


> hawthorne berry was useless to me also. i am also skeptical about the ACV, but plenty have been skeptical about the protocol i posted. There's really no medical evidence to support it working, but it does. If you have BP issues i would try it and see. *I don't think i could stomach drinking that shit daily.* haha



it kinda grows on you actually. I keep a bottle in the fridge at work and take a shot whenever I'm having a draggy afternoon.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

My doc prescribes me 5mg a day lisilopril, works great, why would I look for an alternative method? What's wrong with being in BP meds?


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 10, 2015)

cardio!  and no ****ing ur girl doesnt count.  get ur ass on a treadmill.


----------

